# Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf Core 2 Duo?



## pamax (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, einen Core 2 Duo anzuschaffen. Das Problem ist, ich weiß nicht genau ob sich das lohnen würde umzusteigen.

Aktuelles System:
-Intel Pentium 4 3,00 GHz
-ATI RADEON 9600 XT(128Mb)
-512 Mb Arbeitsspeicher
-250Gigabyte Festplatte

Neues System:
- Intel Core 2 Duo, E6400 Sockel 775, 2MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB
- Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi
- 1024 Mb Arbeitsspeicher
- Corsair TWIN2X 6400, 1024MB,
- Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950 Pro (256Mb)

*Fragen:
- *Würde man den Unterschied vom alten und neuen System deutlich spüren?(nicht vom Arbeitsspeicher ausgehend)
- Ist es sinnvoll den alten Computer mit Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten, anstatt sich den neuen zuzulegen?
- Wird die neuen GraKa für Vista geeignet sein?(Directx 10)

Zu mir:
Ich bin Gelegenheits-Spieler.(UT, CounterStrike, usw...) Sonst arbeite ich viel mit Photoshop, Visual Studio, Illustrator, Virtual PC.Lohnt sich bei den Programmen bzw. Spielen der Umstieg auf das neue System?

mfg

pMx


----------



## soyo (21. Dezember 2006)

Auf jeden Fall würdest du einen Unterschied bemerken, aber nicht bei den Spielen und Anwendungen. Außer das die Ladezeit jeweils um einige Sekunden verkürzt wird.

Ich würde auf 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine 7600GT aufrüsten. Mit Vista würde ich auch noch warten, bis alle Bugs behoben sind und bis endlich genau klar ist was es für Hardwareanforderungen geben wird.


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Dezember 2006)

Also die Grafikkarte ist schon für Vista geeignet. Also so Aero und so.
Aber DirectX 10 hat sie nicht.

Die einzigsten DX10 Grafikkarten sind meines Wissens zur Zeit die 8800 Serie von Nvidia.


----------



## pamax (21. Dezember 2006)

hi,

danke für euer Feedback. Wenn eine Software/Spiel Core Duo nicht unterstütz, ist dann mein alter Prozessor schneller?

pMx


----------



## kasal (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Der Core 2 Duo ist allgemein schneller.
hab den P4 630 mit 3,0 ghz, hab ihn auf 3,8 übertaktet
aber ich würde trotzdem liebend gern auf Core umsteigen,
doch das erfordert bei mir ein neues Board und da macht das
Budget nich mit..  


lg,
kasal


----------



## pamax (21. Dezember 2006)

meint ihr es wäre besser zu warten, bis DirectX drausen ist, wegen der GraKa?

pMx


----------



## octo124 (21. Dezember 2006)

Betreff der Grafik steht ja der Umstieg auf DirectX10 an. Wann aber die ersten Anwendungen/Spiele dafür rauskommen, steht in den Sternen. Gibt im Moment eh erst eine dafür auf dem Markt und die zu einem satten Preis.
Wer also z.Z. noch mit seiner alten Graka klarkommt sollte warten.

Wer nun z.B. CPU-Last-intensive Programme nutzt, dem ist durchaus ein Umstieg auf DualCore angeraten. 
Macht aber bitte die Augen auf beim Kauf!!
Beachtet die Verlustleistung der Teile, ansonsten freut sich nur einer = der Energieversorger.
Und leider gibts im mittleren bis oberen Leistungssegment keine Alternative als Intel, AMD hat die Entwicklung total verschlafen und konntert wie folgt:
http://www.amd.com/de-de/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~114517,00.html
folgt der Preisliste, schaut nach Mainboards mit Sockel F und ihr könnt euer Niedrigenergiehaus evt. komplett durch die Nutzung eures PCs autark machen.

Für Umsteiger, die einiges von ihrem alten PC weiternutzen wollen, gibt es sogenannte Dual-Boards.
Allgemein ein Tip zur softwareseitigen Drosselung eines DualCore während der Zeiten des Besuchs diese Forums hier o.ä. empfehle ich das Prog hier:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/k/g/deZ1KG-wc.html
Achtung, es gibt bereits Version 2.2
Damit werden locker bei einem E6600 knapp 30 Watt gespart.


----------



## kasal (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Hab auch noch ne frage, wollte da keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, da ja schon einer (dieser) besteht.

Hatte nun auch vor, auf nen Core 2 Duo umzurüsten, dachte da an den E6600, alle anderen, geschweige denn Quad Cores usw. kann ich mir eh nicht leisten (Schüler), doch nun hab ich gehört dass 2007 "kleinere" Varianten des Quad Cores rauskommen sollten, über DDR3 hört man auch schon. Da ich mir das Geld mühesam zusammengespart habe und Schüler bin wollte ich fragen ob es sich da lohnt zu warten, mit den Intel Cores etc.,denn wenn das Geld weg ist isses halt weg. Wäre es nicht sonnvol zu warten, da ja kommende spiele für Mehrkernprozessoren optimiert werden?

Und noch ne 2te Frage: Weis jemand so im Groben was sich da 2007 alles tun wird (CPUs, Speicher, GraKa?).

Danke schonmal!


lg,
kasal


----------



## maniacquaker (25. Dezember 2006)

natürlich läuft ein computer, mit neuerer hardware auch schneller. die frage ist nur ob das nötig ist. man braucht doch kein high end um die neuesten spiele zu spielen. da darf der computer ruhig mal ein jahr alt werden und wird dann man um eine bessere grafikkarte etc. erweitert. 

irgendwann wenn es einfach zu langsam wird (mehr als einmal würde ich nicht aufrüsten) einfach wieder einen neuen in der preisklasse um die 800 € kaufen und gut ist. und mit zu langsam meine ich auch zu langsam. ihr müsst doch selbst merken, wann euer computer zu langsam ist. da kann euch niemand helfen. 

natürlich bekommt man in 6 monaten einen schnelleren prozessor als jetzt für sein geld aber so ist das nunmal. ich persönlich würde empfehlen vista abzuwarten (wenn es denn unbedingt auf den pc muss -.- ) und dann schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt. gerade jetzt kommt viel neues da sollte man lieber auf nummer sicher gehen (die, die ihre cpu s kurz vor den centrino core duos gekauft haben wissen warscheinlich, was ich meine) vor allem wenn man nicht viel geld zur verfügung habt.    achja linux und andere schöne freie betriebssysteme haben übrigens auch die schönen vista rafinessen, sogar ohne DRM   vielleicht wäre hier mal ein umstieg überlegenswert, bevor man sich komplett abhängig macht...


----------



## kasal (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Ok, hab mich da jetz auch mal richtig eingelesen und was gefunden.

Ich werde abwarten, da die Preie für bestehende Modelle schon bald bis zu 40% sinken werden, in Q6600 und ein Q6400 sind geplant - auch ein E4400 und ein E4300. Sie werden voraussichtlich im Januar in den Handel kommen.

Im 2. Halbjahr 2007 kommt der "Penryn", welcher im 45nm Prozess gefertigt ist. Bis dorthin ist Vista ausgereift. ;-) 

Hm.. Was ist da nur mit AMD los? Was machen die eigentlich? 
Waren doch früher so gut?


lg,
kasal


----------

